# Help with Saddle Selection



## havanabama (May 11, 2010)

I just bought a 2009 56cm Roubaix Expert w/o a saddle. I am a 53 year old guy and ride 20 to 50 miles a week now and need to buy a saddle. I would appreciate input on a new saddle. I havn't bought a new saddle in so many years, but of course I want one that is a bit better than most but not the top of the line cause I'm sure they are very expensive. Any comments will be helpful..


----------



## havanabama (May 11, 2010)

Another question as I research a new saddle. How do I determine the width? 130 143 150 ?? Do I sit my boney ass in a seat that will leave an impression and measure the distance between the deepest indentions? Make since to me!! haha so that I get a saddle that matches the points of my plevis bone??? Thanks again, HB


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

havanabama said:


> Another question as I research a new saddle. How do I determine the width? 130 143 150 ?? Do I sit my boney ass in a seat that will leave an impression and measure the distance between the deepest indentions? Make since to me!! haha so that I get a saddle that matches the points of my plevis bone??? Thanks again, HB


Kinda/sorta. Specialized dealers have something called, for lack of a better term, an "assometer". It is a three inch wide by 12 inch long, or so, gel pad that you sit on that leaves impressions of your sit bones. They measure the distance and tell you what saddle size you are.

Not every saddle company makes saddles in varying widths. I think Specialized and Bontrager may be the only two. I am open for correction. That being said, saddles are such an individual thing that it would be truly difficult for anyone to make a real suggestion for you. I like a harder saddle and switched out the Avatar that came on my 2009 Roubaix for an Alias. I think the saddle that was supposed to be on your bike was a Toupe. Other than that, I would suggest you try a few and see which one you like best. All of the bike shops around here (Ann Arbor, Michigan area) have a 30 day return policy so if you're not happy with the first one you try you can always return it.


----------



## havanabama (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!! I like it.."assometer" lol


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

What saddle is on your bike in the picture?

By the way, nice bike!


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

I've been using the Specialized BG Romin this year, and it is by far the best saddle I have ever used. However, I prefer a firmer saddle over ones with padding because I almost always wear cycling shorts. The Specialzied Avatar is a good saddle with a little more padding and people really seem to like that one as well. Ultimately, it is your decision. I like the BG program from Specialized and it makes sense because they have the medical data to back up their saddles. Good Luck.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

avalnch33 said:


> I've been using the Specialized BG Romin this year, and it is by far the best saddle I have ever used. However, I prefer a firmer saddle over ones with padding because I almost always wear cycling shorts. The Specialzied Avatar is a good saddle with a little more padding and people really seem to like that one as well. Ultimately, it is your decision. I like the BG program from Specialized and it makes sense because they have the medical data to back up their saddles. Good Luck.


I am going to try the Romin out when I get some money. I am curious. The Avatar had a little too much padding for me. I replaced it with the Alias (less padding) and like it a lot. I agree about the Body Geometry program. Have loved every BG product that I have purchased - except for the Avatar saddle that came with my bike.


----------



## havanabama (May 11, 2010)

Rosborn, I don't get the saddle as part of the purchase, so I'm looking. I got to get my ass measured first!! haha Then I'll pick one out on eBay. All the advice here is extremely helpful. I'm glad I found this site, just in time to ramp up my cycling with a new Roubaix bike.


----------



## havanabama (May 11, 2010)

Well it seems I'm narrowing it down to between a Toupe Gel and an Alias, but before I test them out, can anyone tell me the biggest differences with these two sadlles? Thanks again.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

havanabama said:


> Well it seems I'm narrowing it down to between a Toupe Gel and an Alias, but before I test them out, can anyone tell me the biggest differences with these two sadlles? Thanks again.


Mostly weight and $40. The Toupe is about 65 grams lighter than the Alias and costs $40 more. The Toupe has a larger cutout in the center of the saddle. The Alias has a "bit" more padding. Having said that, I used to ride a Specialized Tarmac with a Toupe saddle and I cannot, honestly, tell the difference between the Toupe and the Alias. That's why I decided to spend $40 less and get the Alias.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

havanabama said:


> Rosborn, I don't get the saddle as part of the purchase, so I'm looking. I got to get my ass measured first!! haha Then I'll pick one out on eBay. All the advice here is extremely helpful. I'm glad I found this site, just in time to ramp up my cycling with a new Roubaix bike.


Sorry, I thought that was a saddle you had put on the bike until you could get the saddle you wanted. My mistake.


----------



## eisoh (May 22, 2010)

havanabama said:


> Well it seems I'm narrowing it down to between a Toupe Gel and an Alias, but before I test them out, can anyone tell me the biggest differences with these two sadlles? Thanks again.



Weight, Toupe's are lighter, and in my opinion the superior saddle. I don't suggest getting a gel Toupe, because for longer rides the numbness (at least for me) is annoying. You actually don't need a gel saddle, trust me here. The regular toupe is super comfortable and because of the insert in the middle and the design, i dont even feel anything anymore when i ride 30+miles. Paying a few extra bucks is worth it for a good saddle especially since it is around "that area."


----------



## havanabama (May 11, 2010)

Well my new/used 2009 Roubaix should be here by next Tuesday and I also bought on eBay a Toupe Saddle with Ti rails and the Look Keo Blade pedels, I like Look and have used an older version for years. Thanks for all you alls help and advice. Today is my last ride on my old Miyata trainer, which I will give to my son, he is stoked too!! It has been a great bike, even if it doesn't look like it!! Maybe Dura Ace makes everything ride beterr ha ha. I'll post an update when it all comes in and I start tuning it!!


----------

